# Reconing GHRP-2 5mg



## beasto (Jul 4, 2012)

Confused on this one as I have some just laying around and going to give it a shot. I know to pin it 100mcg 3x daily 5 on 2 off. But having a problem with mixing..thinking it would be 2.5ML of BW to the vial??? And trying to figure out to what mark I should draw the solution to. All the help would be appreciated fellas.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok bro I hope this help;
GHRP2: 5MG GHRP 2 Reconstitutes in 2.5-5ml of bacteriostatic water to dissolve, for how much you need to get from the vial goes like this if you add 2.5ml if you add 5ml will be diffrent:
 Example- 2.5ml bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial equates to a 100mcg dose approximately each 2-3 marks on a U100 insulin syringe.

for 5ml is bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial equates to a 100mcg dose approximately every 5 marks on a U100 insulin syringe.
5mg GHRP = 5,000mcg

How many ml`s is your vials?

You can use this tool as well bro  http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2012)

Search bar bro... I posted very detailed instructions and a link to a calculator for this.


----------



## beasto (Jul 4, 2012)

Pikiki your the man bro!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 5, 2012)

i always put in half the amount of bac water to peptide.  so for every 2mg's of a peptide use 1ml of bac water or mixing agent.  

than as mentioned above every big tick is 100mcg.... very easy to measure.


----------



## beasto (Jul 5, 2012)

That is pretty wise as well gymrat!!! Thanks bro!! I love SI so many good fellas..oh wait and Ladies as well.


----------



## beasto (Jul 11, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaan 8 to 10 mins after pinning 100mcg the hunger is INSANE.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

beasto said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaan 8 to 10 mins after pinning 100mcg the hunger is INSANE.



lol that shit hit fast i know that...enjoy the hunger :-0


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2012)

beasto said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaan 8 to 10 mins after pinning 100mcg the hunger is INSANE.



wait 20min post inj to eat.  otherwise you will reduce the pulse of GH.  peptides are weak enough, no eating 25min pre or post inj.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> wait 20min post inj to eat.  otherwise you will reduce the pulse of GH.  peptides are weak enough, no eating 25min pre or post inj.



GR not to say against your word here brotha but I think was 30 min both ways. This is make any diffrence 20 or 30??


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2012)

the pulse doesnt last that long.  20 min pre/post is all you really need.  It comes and hits hard (or for me with large doses) and is gone just as quick.  Than i eat everything in sight for the next 15 min.  I have a hard time controlling all the food i knock down.  

i use 180 GHRH, 260 + GHRP.  anything else isnt worth it....IMO


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

Thnx for the respond bro


----------



## beasto (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahahah thanks for the info Gymrat & Pikki...I did wait and it just built up even more. I love this stuff man!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2012)

pin ED, not 5 on 2 off.  peptides are not GH....=;


----------



## beasto (Jul 11, 2012)

True...Will pin it ED then. hahah def not GH.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey can you guys, Pikiki & others ... talk about your GHRP results ... any muscle mass? strength? like reputation ...

How long you run it for?

any favored brands?

Thanks


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

I did just try out with GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 for 3 weeks I run each one of them. It was with the 6 a feeling of muscle hardness and better sleep if I can call it that way, not something huge but was of the thing I nboticed. The 2 was inmediate hunger and I can eat as much as I want to but if I didn`t eat well trust me I kill any kinds of junk I found on my truck or tent. I did noticed extra feel of well being while I was on it with the Test. I did not run long enough to notice much. I run GWP brand


----------



## beasto (Jul 12, 2012)

True that Pikiki bro!!! I will keep you updated and let you know as I will be running it for a while.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

Thnx beasto this way we all grow on knowledge on base of experience


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 14, 2012)

well being is good obviously, with that hunger would you say your overall metabolism was boosted?

did u get any gains from eating? positive or negative ?




Pikiki said:


> I did just try out with GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 for 3 weeks I run each one of them. It was with the 6 a feeling of muscle hardness and better sleep if I can call it that way, not something huge but was of the thing I nboticed. The 2 was inmediate hunger and I can eat as much as I want to but if I didn`t eat well trust me I kill any kinds of junk I found on my truck or tent. I did noticed extra feel of well being while I was on it with the Test. I did not run long enough to notice much. I run GWP brand


----------



## beasto (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I will be running it for close to 6 months. This is all from what I had just sitting around.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 14, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> well being is good obviously, with that hunger would you say your overall metabolism was boosted?
> 
> did u get any gains from eating? positive or negative ?



I say YES bro the way I noticed was very positive and the results at that short time were great from my point of view. I think if someone with problems to eat enough on a cycle this is a very good peptide to help you reach your calories intake goal x day. To be honest you CLS I regret it not order more and run the GHRP-2 during my whole cycle just for that.


----------

